# History Quiz!



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

After thinking about our nice new Tetris game (which unfortunately doesn't work for me unless I use IE, but that's another story), made with Macromedia Flash, it got me to thinking about some history. I remember thinking FutureSplash was the coolest thing on the web. Then when Macromedia bought it and called it Shockwave Flash. And now in recent years it's just plain old Macromedia Flash (marketing people decided to lose the Shockwave part). So I found this survey, and your challenge is to guess what date it is from, I will post the answer when we have a few guesses. Here's a hint - FutureSplash Player is on there (BUT - so is Shockwave Flash - that should give you even more of a hint, since you know Macromedia already had what's now Flash, BUT most people were still using the player from the old company), and Shockwave was several components instead of one. Look at what plugins were in common use, etc. So you know it wasn't yesterday! Whoever guesses closest to right wins - NOTHING. And please don't cheat by trying to look it up Even though there's NO prize, cheating is frowned upon. So without further stuff, here's the survey:

QuickTime 489 77.87%
LiveAudio 463 73.73%
Live3D 321 51.11%
Shockwave for Director 303 48.25%
RealAudio 271 43.15%
NPAVI32 258 41.08%
Shockwave for Authorware 230 36.62%
Adobe Acrobat 183 29.14%
Tcl 155 24.68%
Shockwave Graphics Player 134 21.34%
FutureSplash 123 19.59%
Shockwave for Freehand 105 16.72%
Netscape Media Player 104 16.56%
Vivo 100 15.92%
The PointCast Network 84 13.38%
ProjectX 77 12.26%
VDOLive Plug-In 68 10.83%
InterVU 61 9.71%
ichat 59 9.39%
Crescendo 55 8.76%
mBed 55 8.76%
PNGLive 45 7.17%
MediaPlayer 39 6.21%
Sizzler 39 6.21%
MIDPlug 38 6.05%
Shockwave Flash 38 6.05%
Envoy 35 5.57%
VDOnet Lite VDO 33 5.25%
Lightning Strike 32 5.10%

--------------------

PS. I may as well post the answer now, but please don't read it until you've made your guess (you'll have to highlight it to see it): 11-Jan-1997


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You might wanna use the spoiler tag, those of us using the dark scheme can see the answer w/o highlighting 

I did guess correctly, the year anyway, most of those plugins I never heard of but, Netscape Media Player, was a dead give away for me. 

Interestring fact- That is the exact date, I took my IBM over to my moms' friends' house and had him reformat my HD, installing WIN95. A day that changed my life.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"You might wanna use the spoiler tag, those of us using the dark scheme can see the answer w/o highlighting"

Didn't even think of that! I'll remember for next time. That's cool about your Win95


----------

